# GoPitbull Christmas Card Exchange



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

For those of you who do christmas cards I thought it would be fun to get a card exchange going on here for this Holiday season. You can include a picture of your dog/s if you like done up for christmas or Just the card whatever you like. If you would like to participate you can respond in here, And also please private message me your mailing address and name . I will put the list together and private message everyone the mailing lists. Deadline will be Dec 2nd And I will have the list together and sent out by hopefully Dec 5th.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

tye started this up last year & we had good results. This year i have an apbt & an honorary apbt (my mutt), so we'll definitely be participating!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes last year it was great , hopefully we can get the same turn out for this one as well .... And of course all honarary APBT's/ Bullys are welcome in this as well


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

PM sent. It was fun.


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

sounds like a great idea im game.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes this will be great to do again! My tree looked great with last years cards


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

what an awesome idea ^^^ ive never seen this or heard of it how do you do it if you dont mind me askin, me and my fiancee juist moved into our forever home and have trees up already lol gonna hang lights today on the house


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

just bumping this so its seen by everyone ... got till the 2nd to get addresses to me


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

bumping so people can see this, we have a good little group going already , if interested get your addresses in by the 2nd


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Just a reminder a little less then a week to get on the list . Anyone is welcome to join new or old members  I messed up on a ebay purchase so everyone is getting a lil something lol ordered in the case lot section instead of single item lol. If you have cool pics of your dogs done up for chritmas or infront of your tree include those in your cards or make a card out of the picture


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

sounds fun...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks circle M i got your info and added you to the list


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

maybe you will have better results this year than I did, good thinking Angel, hope everyone has fun


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

few more days to get on the list , should be fun... getting ink for the printer today and going to try and figure how to get the dogs all in 1 shot lol { might not happen , may have to photbucket them lol}


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

added a couple more to the list today , remember if you want in on this get back to me within the next few days .


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Last day if you want in on this get your address PM'd to me , will be sending out the finished list before the 5th.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

List has been sent out to those involved, please double checkyour info make sure there are no errors, if there is get back to me ASAP.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Just a heads up as well, Was told if you want them recieved before christmas best to send them out before the 19th. Hope everyone has fun with this , Just got my photos done yesterday cant wait to get them all mailed out.


----------

